#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-04
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> hmm oh yeah morning
<palhmbs> some excellent rain, makes this a 𝖆𝖜𝖊𝖘𝖔𝖒𝖊  morning, man was it getting dry
<Bacta> Hi guys
<ibeardslee> morning Bacta
<Bacta> What's up?
<ibeardslee> The sun
<Bacta> True
<Bacta> Where are you in NZ?
<ibeardslee> Welly
<Bacta> Oh same here
<Bacta> Just out by the airport
<Bacta> Wellingtron
<ibeardslee> any Qantas planes sitting on the ground out that way?
<ajmitch> isn't it just the A380s they've grounded?
 * ajmitch wouldn't think they'd try & land one of them at wellington
<Bacta> No but Hilary's is
<Bacta> Parked out by the airforce base
<Bacta> It's a 737-800 by the looks of it
<ibeardslee> the President's ;)
<Bacta> If you believe John Key then she is
<Bacta> He referred to her as "President Clinton" yesterday, such a moron
<ajmitch> you can always count on our PM for a bit of humour
<ibeardslee> I have trouble believing a word that tool says
<Bacta> Hell yes :(
<ibeardslee> I hope NZ remembers when it comes around to the next election
<Bacta> Me too
<ibeardslee> broken promises
<Bacta> I want the Goff Father
 * ajmitch doesn't think phil goff will really be inspiring, national will probably have to screw up quite a bit for people to change government
<Bacta> ajmitch: But it's already happening
<Bacta> GST, National Standards, Private Prisons, Tax
<Bacta> It may take two terms but they won't do 9 years
<ibeardslee> Phil doesn't have the 'aura' to lead the country
<ajmitch> whether that's enough for people to care
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: neither did bill english :)
<ibeardslee> true
<Bacta> I think Phil's problem is he's had the media saying he couldn't do it from the get go
<ibeardslee> that as well
<Bacta> If you say something enough people will eventually believe it
<ibeardslee> Helen was always going to be a hard act to follow
<Bacta> True
<ajmitch> while I certainly didn't like her, I think many could still admire her for how she got stuff done
<Bacta> Heh, they had a cartoon in the paper the day after the election showing John Key setting up his office in Helen Clark's shoe
<Bacta> I think the same does apply to Goff
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: well until the last while anyway .. then I think they/she lost the way
<Bacta> Christ, it's 9am ... I need to think about going to work
 * ajmitch thankfully got into work before it got too wet here
<Bacta> I think I would get in trouble for going on IRC at work
<Bacta> In fact we have to use a proxy to access git
<ibeardslee> 'essential communication tool' here
<Bacta> *hub
<Bacta> Where's here?
<Bacta> Out of curiosity?
<ibeardslee> Catalyst
<Bacta> Nice
<Bacta> I do IT work for a company in Miramar
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-05
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-06
<Bacta> Hai!
 * Atamira burps
<Atamira> its the weekend
<Bacta> Indeed it is
<Atamira> youd be lucky to get many replies on the weekend
<Bacta> I wasn't aware that geeks had social lives
<Atamira> those with families..yeah
<Atamira> mine is older now, so im free to do what i like
 * Bacta is wondering when he's going to get banned
<Atamira> if you're polite, you wont be banned
<Atamira> if you've already pissed off the ops
<Atamira> then your guess is as good as mine
<Bacta> I have haha
<Atamira> tsk tsk
<Bacta> And I was told today that I'm supposedly barred from the entire Ubuntu namespace
<Atamira> then it was nice knowing you
<Atamira> what did you do?
<Bacta> But here I am
<Bacta> Oh a bunch of things
<Bacta> From memory I made jokes about the name of an Ubuntu release
<Bacta> You know, how they're named after monkeys and stuff
<Bacta> I don't really care about them though
<Bacta> Doesn't stop me from contributing to Ubuntu here in NZ
<Atamira> only one release is named after monkeys
<Atamira> theya re named after animals
<Atamira> have you tried club ubuntu?
<Bacta> Yep, good channel
<Atamira> so sit in there a whine
<Atamira> fireworks
<Bacta> Unofficial, no oligarchs
<Bacta> Whine about what?
<Bacta> What's with the hostility? I do not understand it
<ikonia> Atamira: are you an op in #ubuntu-nz ?
<Atamira> nope
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> hence why you're not aware of "bacta" then
<Atamira> nope, not until he mentioned it
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-07
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts hasn't done that in a while
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-31
<mwhudson> morning
<sadsun> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: found decent coffee?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: no
<ibeardslee> how is it all going over there?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: good, i think
<mwhudson> there's certainly a lot going on -- it feels like i've been here for weeks
<mwhudson> not 1.5 days
<chilts> morning
<chilts> mwhudson: where are you?
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> chilts: uds, near orlando
<chilts> holidaying? or Canonical stuff?
<chilts> ah, ubuntu developer summit
<chilts> :)
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
 * thumper half wishes he could have stayed for UDS
 * ajmitch sort of wishes he could have gone to UDS
 * Atamira has no idea what UDS is 
<ajmitch> ubuntu developer summit, was mentioned earlier :)
<Atamira> ahh.
<Atamira> nice play to have it too
<Atamira> play/place
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-02
<chilts> morning
<sadsun> mornin
<Atamira> mornin
<hads> morning
<olly> hi
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<sadsun> echo
<hads> Morning
<sadsun> echo fail, mornin' :)
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> hi
<ibeardslee> you're early
 * olly is in a different TZ still
 * ajmitch feels like he's in a different TZ
<chilts> morning
<chilts> well, I moved into a new office this morning (I say office, I mean 'spare desk')
<chilts> it's on Lambton Quay ... nice location
<chilts> Whitcoull's on one side, McDonald's on the other!
<chilts> that's by-the-by though :D
<ajmitch> not that you'd be visiting those places very often, I'm sure :)
<ajmitch> it's probably been a couple of months since I went to velvet burger that's about 50 metres away
<chilts> never heard  of velvet burger
<chilts> I don't mind popping into Whitcoulls every now and again
<ajmitch> it's mostly a dunedin place, iirc
<olly> branches throughout dunedin?
<ajmitch> a couple of them in dunedin, I think they've recently opened in auckland as well
<ajmitch> certainly a bit more expensive than mcdonalds, but worth it, like I've heard burger fuel is :)
<thumper> morning
<chilts> burger fuel is a lot more expensive, but yeah, like burger wisconsin it's a whole different ball game to McD's and Burger King
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-29
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<Atamira> its 21.52pm
<Atamira> in nz
<Atamira> how can that be morning?
<ajmitch> we're not in NZ?
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> gosh are you all out of the country atm?
<ajmitch> a few of us are
<ajmitch> currently at UDS
<elky> And now it is morning.
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ojwb: anywhere near Sandy or should you be okay?
<ajmitch> evening
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> chilts: last I checked, california was on the west coast, so not terribly near
<ojwb> given i'm flying in the opposite direction, i doubt it'll be an issue
<ibeardslee> merika, it's the same thing right?
<ojwb> you australians crack me up
<ibeardslee> heh
<chilts> yeah, but isn't Sandy like 1,000 billion kms across?
<chilts> anyway, glad to hear you'll be fine
<chilts> forgot you were at Google on the East coast :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-30
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> evening
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> "It's the current MacOSX download (as of 30 Oct 2113)"
<ojwb> i'm getting bug reports from the far future now
<ojwb> now I can't fix it, or I'll create a temporal paradox
<kcj> Excuses.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-31
<Courtenay-Woodvi> Hello NZ LoCo :)
<Atamira> woodville down by masterton?
<Court-Woodville> yep near palmy
<Atamira> nice place
<Court-Woodville> it is nice and quiet
<Court-Woodville> we have had good weather today both in whanganui and woodville
<Atamira> same up here. tho, its a tad overscast now and a chill in the air
<Atamira> but still was a lovely day
<Court-Woodville> i hope its fine on the 14th of nov theres a partial eclipse at 10:30 AM
<mwhudson> thomi, thumper, ajmitch: you guys around?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> you looking for dinner?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> close and cheap though
<mwhudson> i'm feeling pretty beat and am skyping home at 9
<thumper> well, thomi is going close and cheap pizza
<thumper> I'm going close and not so cheap indian
<mwhudson> can i tag along for that?
<mwhudson> mm
<thumper> I heard thomi say he was meeting in the lobby around 7
<thomi> mwhudson: you're most welcome to join us
<mwhudson> thumper: when are you going?
<mwhudson> thumper: i guess i mean cheap relative to hotel room service, so that's a pretty wide bar :)
<thumper> I'm waiting for neil's branch to be tested
<thumper> then we were wanting to head out quick ish
<mwhudson> it's not much over the per diem, but nz$50 for a main seems a bit on the crazy side
<thumper> so it wasn't too busy
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> i think indian sounds slightly more what i'm in the mood for
<mwhudson> how long is testing that branch going to take?
<thumper> umm...
<thumper> mwhudson: how about meeting in 10 minutes or so in the lobby?
<mwhudson> thumper: sounds awesome
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> where are all you guys? Canonical meeting somewhere?
<ojwb> chilts: yeah, they're in copenhagen
<ojwb> UDS
<ojwb> there's also some linaro thing there too I think
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<yousiry> hello
<ibeardslee> hello
<yousiry> How are you ibeardslee?
<ibeardslee> Goodly, yourself?
<yousiry> Great.
<yousiry> Just moved to NZ.
<ibeardslee> nice .. where from and where did you end up?
<yousiry> From Ireland, but origianlly from Austria. we bought a home in queenstown area.
<yousiry> above lake hayess
<yousiry> its beautiful around here
<yousiry> what part of NZ are you in?
<yousiry> Some views: http://s10.postimage.org/j5jqzv02v/image.jpg
<yousiry> http://s10.postimage.org/afi2l9t7r/p_1.jpg
<yousiry> heres a gallery: http://postimage.org/gallery/qp5zxw6/
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-02
<hads> Quite a house.
<ibeardslee> yeah .. impressive
<mwhudson> thumper: btw this is what you want for your compiles: http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/26/samsung-launches-arndale-community-board/
<thumper> mwhudson: that was actually brought up this morning :)
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-04
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morena
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-29
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-30
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-31
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-01
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-02
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> hmm hmm i guess i should upgrade to utopic...
<ajmitch_> and I should upgrade from precise
<mwhudson> but first, backups
<ibeardslee> hmmm .. I should start planning to upgrade my home server from lucid
<mwhudson> you've got a whole six months!
<ibeardslee> but that should also involve a hardware upgrade/replacement plan
<ibeardslee> either to a 64bit capable CPU or an arm based CPU
<olly> or both?
<ibeardslee> sure .. that could work as well .. but are 64bit ARM CPUs & devices going to be available enough and spec'd at the home server market?
<ibeardslee> .. and by the time Lucid comes out of support.
<ajmitch_> they're being used for phones & tablets, so probably will be available for a small server
<mwhudson> yes, but mobile parts make for fairly rubbish server parts on the whole
<mwhudson> (see the millions of pandaboard like things where the ethernet is usb based)
<ibeardslee> and generally any decent ammount of disk will be USB based as well
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> some boards have sata
<ibeardslee> but usually just one sata port
<mwhudson> but generally not power over sata, so ...
<ibeardslee>  .. and then there is the fact that a couple of the apps on my home server will need to be recompiled for the arm
<ajmitch_> what do you use the home server for?
<ibeardslee> the one that will catch me will be seafile
<ibeardslee> essentially it's mail server and file store (plus dhcp, dns, apt cache etc)
<ajmitch_> so no powerful cpu needed or video decoding
<ibeardslee> .. well not neccessarily .. currently the VIA C3 isn't that sort of machine so I haven't done anything there.
<ibeardslee> it could end up as a media server encode/decoder box
<ajmitch_> or steam streaming
<ibeardslee> yeah mythtv backend box
<ibeardslee> of course I could split that into multiple boxes etc
<mwhudson> well that was boring
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-29
<olly> i wouldn't be suprised if you could get something suitable with an arm64 in 6 months, but I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't either
<olly> they do at least seem to be able to get suitable arm64 buildd hardware for debian, but then ARM Ltd is pretty keen to make that happen for jessie
<mwhudson> the current hardware is pretty nice
<mwhudson> but it's certainly not targetting the home server market
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> spectacular bit of thunder early hours this morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> Morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-28
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-03
<olly_> Morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morena
<G> morning
